# Ayuda con libreria para lcd JHD 162A



## Varo001 (Sep 27, 2009)

hola que tal, espero y me puedan ayudar. Y es que necesito saber como hacer una libreria en el programa MPLAB para usar la lcd JHD 162A ya que este programa no tiene este tipo de libreria, ya busque en internet y no encuentre alguna que me funcione. Voy a usar el dsPIC30F4011.


----------



## sgb004 (Oct 5, 2009)

¿hola pudiste resolver tu problema?, es que tengo problemas con ese tipo de Display LCD. 

Lo que pasa es que compre un display LCD modelo o marca jhd162a (2 lineas 16 caracteres) y lo quiero conectar aun PIC16F877A, el circuito en si tiene un teclado de 4x4, el cual despliega mensajes según se presionen las teclas, no tengo ningún problema con el teclado, funciona perfecto el problema es que no logro hacer que funcione el Display, cuando lo conecto en la linea de abajo aparecen puros cuadros negros, estoy usando PIC BASIC PRO o Micro code studio como algunos lo llaman, para programar las rutinas.

En la simulación funciona correctamente pero ya armando el circuito es otra cosa

Estoy usando el datashet de la siguiente pagina:

http://www.agspecinformación.com/pdfs/J/JHD162A.PDF

Para la configuración del PIC con el LCD, estoy usando el Puerto C para lo que es D0 - D7 del display, RA5 esta conectado al RS del LCD y el RE0 lo conecte al E del Display

El PIC que estoy usando es de los que llaman de bajo voltaje, usa 4 MHz en lugar de de 20 Mhz no se si tenga algo que ver.

Bueno mas que nada mi duda es saber si existe algún truco en cuanto a la forma de conectar el Display o si necesito algún dispositivo extra,

muchas gracias.


----------



## crismaurod (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola  comunidad.... tengo el mismo problema que sgb 0003 no puedo hacer funcionar mi lcd jhd 162a ...esoy haciendo una cerradura electronica con el pic 16f628a y utilizo picbasicpro para programar... funciona todo en el simulador en proteus pero en lo real naranjas me sale unos cuadros  negros en la segunda fila .... estoy cabezon.. por ultimo hice otro programa que solo visualiza un mensaje "hola mundo pero nis eso no se en que estoy fallando
define lcd_dreg portb
define lcd_dbit 4
define lcd_rsreg portb
define lcd_rsbit 0
define lcd_ereg portb
define lcd_ebit 1
define lcd_commandus 2000 ' defince delay between sending lcd commands
define lcd_dataus 50
@ DEVICE pic16F628, INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT
cmcon=7
led1 var porta.6
led2 var porta.7
 comienzo:
       high led1
       high led2
       pause 1000
       lcdout $fe,$80,"Hola Mundo"
       low led1
       low led2
      pause 1000
 goto comienzo


----------

